# fly ball break for steam pencil sharpener



## Don Huseman (Feb 12, 2008)

I am building a steam powered pencil sharpener. The pencil sharpener looks like a lathe with the standard two roll Boston sharpener in the head stock. The carriage is the part that holds the pencil with two grabbers. when the unit is activated the carrage moves forward with a half nut the in gages with the lead screw. when the pencil is sharpened and reaches a certain point the half nut is disengaged and the carriage is free to fly back. THIS IS INTOLERABLE. I have determined that a fly ball break is needed to controll the backwards motion. Do you think that the rack turning the fly ball will be able to make enough rotary motion on the fly balls to force the break, a pencil eraser down on the way, smooth steel, and slow the carriage down. Also will the inertia that it take to spin the fly balls also slow it down?
The more complex the idea the better. 
THIS WILL NOT BE A SIMPLE SHARPENER
Your humble inventor don huseman 

View attachment PENCIL SHARPENER FLY BALL BREAK.MC7


----------



## Don Huseman (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought I could show my plan of the fly ball break. It is in mastercam 7 . rats it didn't show. It was a great idea.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Feb 12, 2008)

Try making a screen capture. Hit the print screen button and then paste the image into a photo editor software.


----------



## Don Huseman (Feb 12, 2008)

The reason I am making a steam powered pencil sharpener is that I have not arrieved at this century. If I copy the image into controll print screen I think I can deposit the image into a photo program, what ever that is, by hitting controll V. If this is correct then I am not sure what photo programe I use. HELP.


----------



## Hexbasher (Feb 13, 2008)

my MCx2 r2 wont open it

maybe my gibbs 2004 will?

nope...


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Don, not too sure if this is the kind of help you need? But if it is just to post either vids or pic's on to your posts then go to this page and read it all... The bit by the very helpfull Mr Bogstandard is what made it possible for me to achieve still and motion picture success ;D



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=93.msg12293#msg12293


Ralph.

Don't know if this is a bit out of date? 

And also not like I'm helping with the original fly ball problem ...sorry :


----------

